# Wann Fischbesatz ( Shubunkin ) ?



## WernerS (8. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem mein 7.000 Liter-Teich sich seit letztem Jahr eingestellt hat 
( angelegt Juni 2007, bepflanzt Sommer/herbst ) nun meine Fragen:

Welches ist der beste Monat um Shubunkins einzusetzen ?
Sollte noch eine weitere Art hinzu ?

Wassertiefe max. 1,30 m, Folienteich mit flachen Uferbereichen

Liebe Grüße
WernerFoto


----------



## Dodi (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

Hallo Werner!

Ich kenne mich zwar mit Shubunkin's nicht aus - aber ich denke, es trifft auf alle Teichfische zu: 
es ist immer gut, Fische erst in den Teich zu setzen, wenn die Teichtemperatur etwa 15° konstant ist, also frühestens erst ab Mai.

Auf jeden Fall sollte die Wassertemperatur des Teiches nicht stark der bislang durchgeführten Hälterung abweichen.

Ob Du noch eine weitere Art dazusetzen möchtest, bleibt Dir unbenommen. Shubunkin alleine wären jedoch schon sehr schön!

P.S.: Mir fällt gerade noch ein: es ist am besten, Fische im späten Frühling/Frühsommer in den Teich zu setzen. So haben sie die Gelegenheit, sich den ganzen Sommer zu aklimatisieren. Also bitte nicht erst im Herbst Fische einsetzen!


----------



## WernerS (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

Hallo Dodi,
Danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte im Herbst nicht eingesetzt da ich keine Fische vor der Winterruhe einsetzen wollte.
Ich werde dann jetzt die Shubunkin ( aus dem Fachhandel ) Mitte Mai kaufen.

Liebe Grüße
Werner


----------



## Dodi (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

Moin Werner!

Dann viel Spaß beim Aussuchen der Fische.


----------



## Trautchen (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

Hallo Werner, hast Du schon eine Idee, wie du das mit der zu erwartenden Vermehrungsrate regeln willst? Ich stecke in einer ähnlichen Problematik, habe aber noch Zeit, weil bisher ist bei uns noch nicht mehr als ein tiefes Loch...
Shubunkins sind eigentlich auch meine Favoriten aber deren Vermehrungswut schreckt mich schon ein bischen ab. Aber scheinbar gibt es da ja - zumindest in dieser Hinsicht - wenig Alternativen, die auch in einen nicht so großen Teich passen.:?


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

Moin,

NICHT zufüttern und zu Beginn nur wenige Fische einsetzen, wären zwei Möglichkeiten, die Vermehrungsrate von Beginn an niedrig zu halten.

Ich habe (hatte) keine "bunten Goldfische", sondern nur die normalen. Die Vermehrungsrate ist selbst bei stark reduzierter Zufütterung der reine Wahnsinn...
Seit einigen Jahren hilft mir "Sunny", der Sonnenbarsch, ein wenig. Aber wirklich packen wird er es bei der Teichgröße nie. 

Da wir den Teich spätestens zum Jahresende entgültig abgeben, ist das dann aber nicht mehr mein Problem.


----------



## Trautchen (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

@ annett: Ach Du meine Güte, sowas gibts also auch... Hoffentlich bleibst Du dem Forum dann trotzdem noch erhalten..¿ (Ironie)


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

Hallo Anke,

erstens planen wir bereits am Ersatzteich.  
Ich möchte schließlich nicht meine ganzen Seerosen und anderen selteneren Pflanzen an unwissende Leute abgeben.
Und zweitens bleibe ich solange "erhalten", wie mir das alles hier noch ein klein wenig Spaß macht. 
Ansonsten hats eh keinen Sinn mehr. 

Der neue Teich wird wegen des geringeren Aufwandes/Kosten sehr wahrscheinlich naturnah und was den Besatz angeht - 
Wird sich finden... jedenfalls keine Karnickel-Goldis mehr. Und keine Filterkiste...

Bezüglich der Ursprungsfrage schließe ich mich Dodi an. Habt einfach noch ein wenig Geduld.... Geranien und Tomaten gibts auch weit vor den Eisheiligen, was nicht heißt, dass sie die draußen überstehen.


----------



## WernerS (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

Hallo Anke,
wenn Du Teich und Bepflanzung dieses Jahr hinkriegst würde ich erst nächstes Jahr die Shubunkins einsetzen. Dann hat sich die Biologie geklärt.
Nicht zu viele und fast nicht füttern habe ich mir sagen lassen.
Obwohl Shubukin eingestzt werden, können deren Nachzucht auch Goldfische werden.
__ Sonnenbarsche rümen aber unter den Jungfischen auf. ( wenn welche eingestzt werden ) 

Ich hab noch keine Ahnung von Fischen.
Ich bin von der Landschildkrötenfraktion  

Liebe Grüße
Werner


----------



## Trautchen (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

Guten Morgen, achso und jetzt sollen die wohl schwimmen lernen...


----------



## WernerS (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wann Fischbesatz (  Shubunkin ) ?*

 
Hallo Anke
nein die sollen im Sommer am Teichufer flanieren :freu :freu 

Liebe Grüße
Werner


----------

